# island squat in Charleston.



## EphemeralStick (Nov 28, 2010)

hey all! for those of you passin thru SC we have a great squat camp goin on in charleston. its safe, sheltered, and above all, popo free! we have three fire pits and plenty of room. all we ask is that you help clean up the island. its a great sanctuary fos anyone who doesnt want to be hassled by authorities. any questions lemme know
peace, 
Neo


----------



## gingerbreadman (Nov 29, 2010)

i was on the bus from CA to FL, after hitchin out there. anyways i met this kid tom that told me about it. ill be passin through this summer on my way to NY. ill check it out


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 29, 2010)

HAHAHA you met tomfool


----------



## hshh (Nov 29, 2010)

hahah i met tomfool in boaumont tx and then lost him in dayton. he was talking about this.


----------



## spoon (Nov 29, 2010)

The Island is way better now than it was when Tom saw it. We have the camp camouflaged on all sides, a kitchen, a shitter and tons a food and water. Thats not even the best part. We had 2 strippers on the island. Neo dropped one carrying her through some mud (but thats a secret).


----------



## Maxx (Nov 30, 2010)

shit! wish i still lived in chucktown. sounds like you guys have it made.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 1, 2010)

yea its pretty sweet. spoon you werent supposed to tell anyone that! she sure made a lot of noise when she fell though....


----------



## spoon (Dec 1, 2010)

I didn't tell any one. I made sure to let everyone know it was a secret. 
I wan't some damn noodles. The oatmeal wasn't enough.
Also, I hate the old guy sitting next to me.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 1, 2010)

at least youre on a comp! im so done with this psp nonsense. oh shiz there goes the topic... YAY ISLAND CAMP!


----------



## farmer john (Dec 1, 2010)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> at least youre on a comp! im so done with this psp nonsense. oh shiz there goes the topic... YAY ISLAND CAMP!


 
ahhh but where would you be without it?
no maps,music,movies,porn,books,internet,games and loitering camo


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 2, 2010)

huh deadmau5 totaly stole this shit from me


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 7, 2010)

okay! so i have left SC. direct all your PMs to Spoon and FoxtailV. have fun yall. 
~Neo


----------

